# Ct. How to beat a speeding ticket



## Conan (Aug 15, 2007)

On the way to work this morning I got a ticket for going 52 mph in a 35 mph zone. The cop was hiding behind bushes, no lights on. I had just turned onto that particular street from my own, so he was no more than 500 ft away. When he turned on his lights, which was when I saw him, I looked at my speed. I was going 42. I plan to fight this. It isn't a speeding ticket per se, but traveling at an "unreasonable speed" which is "less". I am not happy about the $150 fine but I will be less happy about an increase in my insurance, points or anything else. I have a perfect driving record so far. Is it helpful to write a letter when I am asked to do so? If so, what should I say. What should be my defense in court? The cop said, plead Not guilty, you will probably win. That's a bit confusing since he gave me the ticket.  Thanks,


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Go to court and if the cop shows up then pay the ticket and ask for deferred adjudication.

If you haven't had any tickets then it won't be a problem to get the record deferred.
(Basically if you don't get any tickets 6months after this ticket then it will drop off your record)

You might have to take defensive driving to get it off your record but at least DD is a discount on your insurance too.

Lastly, I wouldn't tell the insurance company either.


----------



## Conan (Aug 15, 2007)

Jeff said:


> Go to court and if the cop shows up then pay the ticket and ask for deferred adjudication.
> 
> If you haven't had any tickets then it won't be a problem to get the record deferred.
> (Basically if you don't get any tickets 6months after this ticket then it will drop off your record)
> ...



Could you explain deferred adjudication? Also, if the cop doesn't show up, what should I say in court. I was not traveling at 52 for sure.


----------



## 2garfields (Aug 5, 2007)

If the cop is not going to show up in court, 99.99% your case will be dismiss, so you don;t have to say much.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Deferred Adjudication, if your state allows, basically you pay the ticket and if you have no other tickets within the next 6 months then it drops off your record.

I've had to do it a couple of times here in TX.


----------



## 3SAN300 (Oct 8, 2007)

a month ago i got a ticket for making my own lane in a weird section of roadway it was $183 it wasnt good. traffic school took a day and was $30. i have a friend whos dad is a sheriff he said the cops have a lot to do and are more than likely not to show up to your court hearing like 2garfields said the cop has better things to do. i wish i had known that cus i would be $203 richer. always ask for a court hearing and if cop no show ur free to go


----------



## 3SAN300 (Oct 8, 2007)

if you plead not guilty in Cali they give you a court date you show up cop normally doesnt you walk. if the cop does thats too bad very hard to have the judge favor you trust me just make something up its worth a try


----------



## Tarkill (Oct 14, 2007)

You can also find out when the last time they conducted a speed survey. I would recommend traffic school though, and paying ticket, as that will prevent it from going on your record.

good luck


----------



## Conan (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, I definately got good news today. I had written a letter explaining that I wasn't going 52 mph and that my 4 cyl. car wouldn't accelerate that quickly from when I enter the street. (it would have, I have a new Altima.  ) I also pointed out that I log lots of miles every year, drove rental cars all through college, have a clean driving record,etc, etc, etc. To my AMAZEMENT, my case was NOLLED. I don't have to appear, pay any fine, etc. thank you for all of your fine input on this board. I am glad I didn't need to avail myself of any of the advice!


----------



## paulie240sxr (Oct 21, 2007)

ok for one were you the only one who saw him behind bushes with no lights on and (do you have a radar detector if not get one it keeps you in check on your speed ) i know from exp. i have went almost 3 year with no more tickets until june of this year .. but if he was hiding with no driving lights on , the car completely off its entrapment. look at your state laws and find out and go in with a lawyer it will help you tremendously.... its always better to have a lawyer because they know the laws and have power ...


sorry didnt read it all but this is good info ...


----------

